# Cross-discipline PEs



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2007)

This has come up in a separate thread by tucents, and I don't want to take away from that or duplicate it, but rather get an idea of the percentage of people who have taken (or are taking) the PE exam in a branch of engineering that is different than their college degree(s).

So just answer the poll question and post any comments here that you feel may not have been addressed on tucent's original post.

Please feel free to answer the poll even if you haven't taken the PE exam yet, but are planning to at some point in the future.


----------



## Dark Knight (Feb 8, 2007)

Did not cross


----------



## K8NY (Feb 8, 2007)

Did not cross.


----------



## singlespeed (Feb 8, 2007)

BS in Metallurgy, work in Acoustics, EE PE exam - I don't know if I've crossed the line, but I've wandered a bit. :thumbs:


----------



## Freon (Feb 8, 2007)

I guess I don't fit into either catagory well:

BS Chem E - 1987

MS Elec E - 1997

FE Chem E - 2005

PE Elec E - 2005

You read correctly; I jumped around a bit. The main reason was that I looked at the sample material and decided that the Chem E afternoon section of the FE exam would be easier than the general or EE afternoon. I followed the same reasoning with the PE exam. Electrical Engineering appeared easier than Chem E. Perhaps I need to go see the shrink...

Freon, P.E.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 8, 2007)

I got both degrees and my license in envl.

I work in private consulting doing site design/land development. There are envl aspects to it, but it's not hardcore water, wastewater, air, haz wastes kinda stuff I learned in school.

I've wandered a bit too I guess.


----------



## udpolo15 (Feb 8, 2007)

I took the Environmental PE. My under grad is a ChemE and I have a MS in Environmental. I was lucky that Illinois offers an environmental PE otherwise the Civil with Environmental Depth would have been a lot harder.


----------



## Road Guy (Feb 8, 2007)

same overall degree, due to me working full time my last 1.5 years of school I took any elective I could so I eneded up with a lot of survey electives (due to more of those classes being offered at night) which helped me a little more on the curve problems on the test , but hurt me because I only took 1 "traffic" class while in school.


----------



## djbaker77 (Feb 8, 2007)

singlespeed said:


> BS in Metallurgy, work in Acoustics, EE PE exam - I don't know if I've crossed the line, but I've wandered a bit. :thumbs:



Guess you could say the same for me. B.S. in Geological Engineering (curently GLE specifc exam not available) , work mostly as a geotech, so got the PE in Civil Engineering.

I know other GLE's that went for the mining PE.


----------



## superme (Feb 8, 2007)

My degree is Bioengineering. I've passed the Electrical and Mechanical PE exams. Once you know one engineering, you know them all...sort of.


----------



## Dleg (Feb 8, 2007)

My degree is ME and I passed the Env. PE exam. The reason I am interested in this subject is because my application to take the PE exam was denied in 2001 on the sole basis of my degree not matching the branch of engineering I wanted to take the PE exam in. Our licensing law was amended a lttle over a year ago to allow it, so I was finally able to take the exam. I always thought that was a little strange - it was as if a person's work experience was meaningless.


----------



## Bigwolf (Feb 9, 2007)

BS-Mechanical Engineering

P.E.-Civil Engineering :th_rockon:


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 11, 2007)

djbaker77 said:


> Guess you could say the same for me. B.S. in Geological Engineering (curently GLE specifc exam not available) , work mostly as a geotech, so got the PE in Civil Engineering. I know other GLE's that went for the mining PE.


The guy who sat next to me at the exam was a geologist and took the Env PE.


----------



## djbaker77 (Feb 12, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> The guy who sat next to me at the exam was a geologist and took the Env PE.



I've heard of engineers qualifying to take the professional geologist exam, but have not heard of anyone doing it the other way around. I thought one of the prereqs for taking the P.E. was a 4 year engineering degree from an ABET accredited university. I wonder if he got around that with experience, or some other combination of qualifications. At any rate, more power to him.


----------



## grover (Feb 13, 2007)

BS in Engineering Science. I passed the Electrical PE exam.



djbaker77 said:


> I've heard of engineers qualifying to take the professional geologist exam, but have not heard of anyone doing it the other way around. I thought one of the prereqs for taking the P.E. was a 4 year engineering degree from an ABET accredited university. I wonder if he got around that with experience, or some other combination of qualifications. At any rate, more power to him.


In some (all?) states, you can sit for the exam with enough experience, even if you don't have an engineering degree.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Feb 13, 2007)

I didn't swap life stories with the guy, just some nervous chat before the exam started. He said he had a geology background and the Envl PE was the closest one to his knowledge base.


----------



## Rick41 (Feb 13, 2007)

BS in Electrical

many years later....PE in Fire Protection


----------



## lovelandtx (Feb 13, 2007)

grover said:


> BS in Engineering Science. I passed the Electrical PE exam.In some (all?) states, you can sit for the exam with enough experience, even if you don't have an engineering degree.


Texas can take PE test after enough qualifying experience even if don't have an Engineering Degree.


----------



## lovelandtx (Feb 13, 2007)

Did not cross...

BS ChE

PE ChE

Experience in ChE &amp; Instrumentation &amp; Controls


----------



## Jax6S (Feb 16, 2007)

udpolo15 said:


> I took the Environmental PE. My under grad is a ChemE and I have a MS in Environmental.


Same here.

I didn't take the ChE PE test because I don't remember too much stuff from thermo, heat &amp; mass, fluids, distillation, etc. Plus my current job is in Environmental field.


----------



## Dleg (Jun 27, 2007)

bump - a personal interest of mine, and instructional for everyone else, as well. If you haven't voted in this poll, please do so. And of course, feel free to comment.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a B.S. Mechanical Degree, but took the P.E. in Civil.

I worked as an Industrial Eng. from '97 to '99, and been in Civil since '99.


----------



## NCcarguy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a BS from the SCHOOL OF HARD KNOCKS!!!

No degree, TRYING to pass the PE in Civil. Does that count?


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 27, 2007)

BS in Computer and Systems Engineering

MS in Information Technology Management

Work Experience in the Navy Civil Engineer Corps

PE "especially qualified in Civil Engineering"

But I always wanted to get my PE in Control Systems Engineering... maybe next year! The pass rate is 80% for first-time takers.


----------



## PEPG (Jun 28, 2007)

I have a BS in Geology. I worked for a structural firm (with a 2 year degree in nothing - started as a draftsman under a GREAT engineer). Went back to school early 90s after 10 years with structural firm. After I got my degree, I said what the heck, lets see if I can get into the PE exam. It worked.


----------



## PEPG (Jun 28, 2007)

NCcarguy said:


> I have a BS from the SCHOOL OF HARD KNOCKS!!!
> No degree, TRYING to pass the PE in Civil. Does that count?


You bet it counts!


----------



## bigray76 (Jun 28, 2007)

BS in Civil &amp; Environmental Eng'g

FE - General

PE - Civil (Transpo PM)

-Ray


----------



## achristie (Jun 28, 2007)

I did both architecture and engineering. Finally decided on engineering...

BS - Civil/Structural

BA - Architecture

MS - Structural

Just took Structural PE....


----------



## VA_Env_Engr (Jun 28, 2007)

Did not cross disciplines

BS Civil Engineering

MS Environmental Engineering

PE in Environmental Engineering


----------



## robby (Jun 28, 2007)

Crossed from undergrad:

BS - Chemical Engineering (1991)

MS - Civil &amp; Environmental Engineering (2001)

FE - General (2003)

PE - Environmental Engineering (passed April 2007)

I'm considering taking the PE exam in Civil (Enviro depth) next year. I'd have to learn Structures and Transportation for the morning, though.


----------



## JRO (Jun 29, 2007)

I crossed:

Degree: BS ChE (1988)

Exams:

EIT - General (I guess) (1988)

PE - Environmental Engineering (passed October 2006)


----------



## Waterboy (Jun 29, 2007)

BS CE (Enviro Emphasis)

FE: Civil/Enviro

PE: Civil/ Water Resources

Hard decision between taking Water Resources or Enviro in PM


----------



## north6633 (Jun 29, 2007)

BS Mining Engineering

PE: Civil/Transpo


----------



## grover (Jul 2, 2007)

BS: Engineering Science, focus on materials and structural analysis but with my thesis in MEMS &amp; semiconductors.

FE was easy, heh.

PE in EE: Power. That was harder. In my state (VA), there's no restriction to discipline, so you can pass any module and practice in any engineering field, which works out well for me.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 2, 2007)

robby said:


> I'm considering taking the PE exam in Civil (Enviro depth) next year. I'd have to learn Structures and Transportation for the morning, though.


I may do something similar. I work more in civil with an envl slant than hardcore envl. I took the Envl PE though because that's what my Master's is in and I was fresh outta grad school when I started studying. I figured get the PE, and take the other later if necessary.


----------



## kathik (Jul 2, 2007)

BS = Chemical Engineering

MS = Environmental (starting this fall)

EIT = Chemical

PE = Environmental

I work mostly mechanical / environmental / water treatment since getting out of school in 2001. So, the PE in environmental seemed like the best fit. Guess I should find out soon. (Still waiting in Maryland.)


----------



## maryannette (Jul 2, 2007)

Not only did I cross, I'm crossing back. And, I didn't finish my degree. I went to NCSU for 3 years in Civil, worked in Civil for several years doing design under a PE. Then, I crossed to Mechanical, new product design. I passed EIT and took PE in Mechanical 3 times. Waited about 12 more years and decided to take PE again. I knew I needed a review course and the only available for me was in Civil. Since I had been in Civil and had a desire to return to Civil, I convinced the board to let me sit for Civil exam. I passed. Would I have passed Mechanical 4th time? Don't know, but I'm looking forward to going back into Civil. In many ways, I think engineering is engineering. I have a good deal of valuable project management experience that can work in any discipline.


----------

